
Why coffee is called “joe” - xadxad
http://qz.com/88453/why-coffee-is-called-joe/
======
bitwize
Appears to be false: <http://www.snopes.com/language/eponyms/cupofjoe.asp>

It sounded like one of those plausible-sounding, but false, stories Snopes
uses to throw us off the scent (and prove a point about really doing your
fact-checking.)

